# Alles Muss raus



## Gabbagadnalf (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute verkaufe hier alles Mögliche. Jede DVD 5 € . Bei den Speizial Boxen müssen wir mal über den Preis reden. Für 1 Steelbook würde ich gern 8 € haben. Für die Century ³ Cinedition 10 €  Pro BluRay hätte ich gern 9 € . Kommt dann auch noch Versand dazu. aber es wird weniger wenn mehr gekauft wird. So wenn noch Fragen sind einfach PM an Mich    


DVD:

Die Simpons der Film 
City of God
Wall-E
High Tension
Die Monster AG 
Monster und Aliens 
Stars Wars Episode 4 Limited Edition
Arsene Lupin
28 Days und  28 Weeks in einer Box
Hellboy
Forrest Gump
Blade Runner Final Cut
Brothers Grimm
Slither
Mario Barth - Die Weltrekord Shiow 
Windtalkers
Carlitos Way
Get Rich of Die Tryin
Rat Race
Rush Hour 3 Premium Edition
 Spiderman  3
Der Soldat James Ryan
King Kong Delux Extended Edtion 
American History X
Die Mumie 
Die Mumie 2
Ghost Rider Extended Version
Wir waren Helden 
Ocean's 13
Ocean's 12
Ocean's 11
I am Legend
Hancock
Zwei Bärenstarken Typen New Digital Remastered
Platfuß am Nil
Stirb Langsam 4.0
American Gangster
Der Kaufhaus Cop
Never Die Alone
Transporter
Transporter 2
Transporter 3
Born to Fight 
Revenge of the Warrior
Oliver Pocher It's my life
oliver Pocher Best off


Speizial Boxen:

Die Batman Edition (4 Batman Filme )
Band of Brothers (10 Teile in 1 Box 18er Fassung)
House 1 bis 4 Collection
Man in Black Collectors Box
Police Academy - The Complete Collection 
The Shrek Trilogie
10 Jahre TV Total
Lethal Weapon Special Edition 18er Fassung Teil 1 bis 4
The Nightnare on Elm Street Collection
Blade Trilogy The Ultimate Collection
Superman Ultimate Collectors Edition alle teile 13 DVD's 


Steelbooks


Bad Boys 18er Fassung
Bad Boys 2 18er Fassung
Transformers
8 Blickwinkel
Tropic Thunder
Beverly Hill Cop  Die komplette Story
A.I. Künstlichen Intelligenz
American Gangster Extended Collectors Edition
Terminator 2 Steel Edition
Dead Race Extended Version
Sin City Recut XXL- Edition


Century ³ Cinedition

Predator Uncut (2 DVS's)
Predator 2 Uncut  (2 DVD's)
Terminator Uncut (2 DVD's )
Phantom Kommando DC Uncut (2 DVD's )
Stirb Langsam 4.0 Recut Version (4 DVD's )
Robocop Uncut ( 2 DVD's )
Windtalkers 18er Fassung ( 3 DVD's )
Alien Vs. Predator 16er Fassung ( 2 DVD's )
Alien Vs. Predator 2 18er Fassung (3 DVD's )

Blue Ray's 

I am Legend 
Last Action Hero
 Star Wars  The Clone Wars
The Dark Knight
Shoot em Up
2010
Batman Begins
Shooter
Terminator Die Erlösung
Hellboy 2
Hitman
 Die Simpsons


----------



## mkay87 (12. Oktober 2010)

Welcher Carlitos Way Film ist das?

Hätte zudem Interesse am Beverly Hills Steelbook und der Superman Ultimate Collectors Edition.

Was willst du für letztere haben?


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (13. Oktober 2010)

Carlitos Way Weg zur Macht da spielt P. Diddy mit.

Für Superman 35 und für alles zusammen 50 inkl versand.


----------



## mkay87 (13. Oktober 2010)

Dann habe ich leider nur Interesse an Beverly Hills Cop. Wie ist der Zustand und geht noch was am Preis?


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (13. Oktober 2010)

was willst du den für Superman zahlen ?


----------



## mkay87 (13. Oktober 2010)

Nee, hab nur Interessehalber so gefragt. Hätte es nur zu einem unwiderstehlichen Preis genommen  Carlitos Way war ich nur an dem von Pacino interessiert. Bliebe noch das Beverly Hills Cop Steelbook. Geht noch was am Preis?


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (13. Oktober 2010)

7 € inkl 2 Versand


----------



## mkay87 (13. Oktober 2010)

7€ inkl. Versand?

Ist es diese Edition?

http://www.ofdb.de/view.php?page=fassung&fid=6&vid=255599


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (13. Oktober 2010)

Ja ist die Version machen wir 8 inkl versand ok ?


----------



## mkay87 (13. Oktober 2010)

7,50€? Wenn ja schick mir einfach deine Bankdaten und ich überweise dir das nachher noch.


----------

